# What type of tang?



## shagadelic99tt (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey ppl jus saw this really cool tang but i don't know the name.... don't worry the fish was released....


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I am not familiar with this one. However, judging from the formation of the mouth and lips, I would guess it to be the Acanthurus Genus of Tang, rather than Zebrasoma.


----------

